# Tyre pressures



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

just wondering what pressures you run - the recommended ones by fiat. Nothing in our swift manual. I've used the fiat recommended and it seems to be very course over rough surfaces.
We've a 2005 based sundance


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you could tell us the tyre size and make we could give you a qualified estimate.

cabby


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Usual advice is to take your motorhome to a public weighbridge in a fully laden condition [as if you were touring] and weigh the front axle and the whole van. That will give you the total weight and enable you to work out the rear axle weight.

Then ring your tyre manufacturer with the axle weights and tyre details from the sidewall. It should be able to give you specific advice.

You could try the Swift Owners forum in the meantime or wait for the Early Birds to sign in on this forum tomorrow morning Monday morning and hope one of them can give you at least indicative pressures.

The Fiat tyre pressures are usually for commercial vehicles, not motorhomes.

An internet search will tell you the location of your nearest public weighbridge. It's always good to know your weights so you don't overload the van or its axles.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Knowing the size and make is pretty crucial. 
Certainly on a car, certain makes of tyre would give you good grip, low noise but limited mileage. I remember Michelin tyres which were standard on certain Peugeots would give excellent mileage but at the expense of quite severe road noise, regardless of the pressure. I'm currently on Vanco tyres on Ford Transit (FWD) which seem to be very hard wearing but slightly noisy when set to Ford recommended pressure. I haven't yet adjusted the pressure to try and reduce the road noise, but I'm sure some of the perceived noise comes from the wooden construction and panels which tend to bounce the noise around inside the motorhome.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

A good place to start is on the Tyresafe website http://www.tyresafe.org/tyre-safety/tyre-safety-information/240-tyre-safety-information-motor-homes.
Download the guide and towards the bottom, you should find a table with tyre sizes, axle loadings and pressures. But again, only a starting point and you may have to tweak the pressure/s to suit your own requirements.


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's really helpful thanks deefordog 
John


----------

